
Facebook Launches Three New Portal Devices No One Asked For - aukiman
https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2019/09/facebook-launches-three-new-portal-devices-no-one-asked-for/
======
onyva
Creepy. And Facebook of all should be banned from selling such products
legally. There are enough stupid consumer who’d think it’s a good idea.

